
Complicated Sounds: ‘Really the Blues’ - apollinaire
https://www.commonwealmagazine.org/complicated-sounds
======
throwaway8879
Great read.

To anybody that isn't very familiar with jazz in general and wants to explore
it, I have a fun suggestion: Take your time to read Miles Davis' autobiography
over the next few weeks while listening to some of the artists/music he
mentions. First the Dizzy and Bird that he absolutely worshiped, and then his
contemporaries that he liked and hated.

I've done this a couple of times so far and it's great every single time. It's
hard to put that book down, and even harder to turn off the music.

------
8bitsrule
_It’s all in the music, Mezzrow concludes: “You’ll find the answer there, if
you know what to look for.”_

Instrumental music is a language spoken in many dialects. If it is pushed
behind lyrics with contrary or confusing meanings, they can be safely ignored.
The dialects may be hard to understand at first, but experience will decipher
... because at heart the language is about the lived human condition. But only
for those whose emotions are cut off or gone missing, or the victims of self-
deception. Music can't lie.

------
karmakaze
I have to say that the mobile experience on this page (after initial annoying
confirmations) is exceptional. Not fancy but very out of the way in both
portrait and landscape. Stands out not because it's hard to achieve but so
rarely done.

